

‘Vertical Villages’ envisioned for Italy’s abandoned bridges - mrkmcknz
http://www.architectureanddesign.com.au/news/vertical-villages-envisioned-for-italy-s-abandoned

======
JoeAltmaier
Really? 50 years of construction corruption, and somebody proposes More
Construction?

